# I.S.C.T – ‘Illuminating Frontier’ Build Up of a set of Reference / Near field Speakers with Bass Unit ….



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

I.S.C.T – ‘Illuminating Frontier’ Build Up of a set of Reference / Near field Speakers with Bass Unit ….


This is my very first try to build to an idea from way back; a set of Reference / Near field Speakers with a separated bass unit. So as the opportunity arose and I was in the middle of building the Test (Sealed/Vented) Build Up C which is quiet the similar shape, and so I was simple building as I had the plans now for some time & while the sub was in its first stages of its running in time.

Unfortunately I have to say that I did had my fair share of problems with this project as I had among other things a router bit breaking on me (just like that) and with that it did some damage of course, but I did also accidentally glued a panel which should not have been glued so all in all the design & visual outcome of this all is not quiet the outcome I envisaged because I had to make changes to save this project. Never the less there will be soon a next upgraded project.

Anyway, as a Test enclosure and the first of this kind it did not came up to bad! Most likely as it looks it will end up after the running in period or before in my bedroom as I always wanted something like that so I would have a better excuse to lie in bed a little longer.

I also have since a couple of weeks some new electronic equipment like CD Player (Optical the works) DAC, Amp, Linear power supplies AC & USB, filtering equipment, AU - HiFi - AC voltage power cables, high grade speaker cables Etc. and which by the way also included a Valve Pre-Amp & another Valve Pre-Amp & Headphone Amp, and I just love that enriched sweet & so very clear sound in general, but especially that Pre-Amp no.1 (no. 2 still in transit) so I think that would has to run this set up once completed.

Now it is also the first time ever I completed a project (Sub Build Up C), but I did not finish it off as in painting Etc. because once I had it running I could not stop myself from wanting to listen to it more & more because it just simple had such a great sound which I enjoyed so very much. I’m eager now of course to finish off this set and join it up for the running in period.


It looks like to me that this set would need some nice little stands.


Sunday, March 26, 2017:
The first unit is completed and gone already upstairs for the test setup etc. full weight of the unit is 17.7 Kg without large solid metal Spikes!


rgs UpperCut


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Great looking speakers

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Once again, very nice. Those cabinets with that layered construction must be solid beyond belief!


----------



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

fusseli said:


> Once again, very nice. Those cabinets with that layered construction must be solid beyond belief!


YES, very solid and with that hardly any Resonace at all in the body - just as you would want it to be to claim the best in sound reproduction!!! As stated 17.7 Kg not that heavy but rigit with very good, thick 18.0 mm dampening material in the side plates as well - so reaching into the volume area.

rgs UpperCut


----------



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi there again,

Well, here are a couple of new Images from the completed Reference / Near field units I build resend! The Images are just quickly made in one of my empty rooms upstairs as these are just to heavy to carry around the place (upstairs/downstairs etc.). I guess in general I do not have to explain in detail of my first few days of listening pleasure as people will have heard of the quality & reputation of 'Focal' speaker chassis and the price range they are floating in. So the only thing to mention would be maybe ' Everything you heard in the good way is true X10!) after all you can get what you pay for even so I did myself not pay the full price of NZ $ 480.00 (only NZ $ 300.00), but I’m inclined to go for my favorites maybe next time HERTZ – Legend.

My presently ONLY item of surprise (as everything is well over any expectation) is that these small enclosures 'AS GREEN AS' are producing simple with a 6.5" speaker to much Bass on their own.
Yet 'EARLY DAYS' as in a month time I will take out the extra load it carries & after that fine tune more everything including the PR.

rgs UpperCut


----------

